
Show HN: A radio/podcast adblocker featuring ML and Shazam-like fingerprinting - dest
https://github.com/adblockradio/adblockradio
======
dest
Blog article presenting the project here:
[https://www.adblockradio.com/blog/2018/11/15/designing-
audio...](https://www.adblockradio.com/blog/2018/11/15/designing-audio-ad-
block-radio-podcast/)

------
vxNsr
This is very cool, but you're gonna get a lot of push back from people who
feel more attached to their podcast hosts than they do to random websites.

